# Laser Disc



## Guest

Any body still playing this stuff ? :scratchchin:


----------



## Sonnie

Mine are sitting in the back of my HT room collecting dust. The last time I connected my old Sony LD player via S-video... it looked horrible on my projector. I was hoping one day I might figure out a way to copy them to DVD and see if I could somehow improve the PQ for the ones I care anything about.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> Mine are sitting in the back of my HT room collecting dust. The last time I connected my old Sony LD player via S-video... it looked horrible on my projector. I was hoping one day I might figure out a way to copy them to DVD and see if I could somehow improve the PQ for the ones I care anything about.


my first LD player bought 20 yrs ago, laser head dead after 4 yrs, and 10s of LD were packed up, :dontknow: 

i found some one is doing his part time job to convert LD to DVD here in HK, now i'm thinking about to try his service or buy another LD player.... (all my LDs were discontinued and no DVD version). :scratch:


----------



## Derek

I'll pack up my LD when I can find the theatrical release of Blade Runner on DVD.. For the longest time you couldn't find a Harrison Ford movie on DVD (Star Wars, Indy Jones, etc). 
The only Blade Runner DVD I've found is the director's cut w/o the naration.


----------



## boyce

:R My still running good, touch wood, if it died, i don't know how can I do for my LD collection.


----------



## Steve Williamson

> I might figure out a way to copy them to DVD


Thats were HTPC's come in handy, I have even started backing up all my old vhs to a hard drive, takes ages but then everyone can access them around the house.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

I actually sold mine and all my discs. I let them cheap! I wanted to make sure that I got the most I could out of them so I sold them before Star Wars came out on DVD. I had the Definitive Collection and a newer set. I loved my LD when I had them and no one else did. 

I re-invested the money into other stereo equipment, so it's like they never really left.

Jeff


----------



## Vader

I still love my lasers (you can have 'em when you pry them from my dead, cold hands), but I don't watch them nearly as often as I used to. There are still some titles (or supplimental material) on LD that are not (nor likely to be) available on DVD (or anywhere else, for that matter). The picture quality, while somewhat soft, can still be very good (IMHO), even on a 65" display driven by a Pioneer CLD-59 player (not the best, I know, but still one of the top players ever made IMO). The jump in PQ from LD to DVD was nowhere near the quantum leap going from VHS to LD, so the best way to annoy me is to lump LD in with VHS...addle: As far as I am concerned, LD is the grandaddy of optical HT media, and the genesis of modern HT


----------



## Guest

i just got my 2nd LDP & some LDs, will post photo soon ~:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

